# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  المنهجية المتبعة لتحليل قضية في القانون الدولي الخاص

## هيثم الفقى

*مقدمة: 

تستدعي بعض الموضوعات للقانون الدولي الخاص تحديد والبحث عن العنصر الأجنبي الذي يحتويه النزاع ومعرفة ماهي الحلول المناسبة للإشكال القانوني المطروح في القضية أو النزاع .

إن المنهجية المتبعة في موضوعات التنازع , لا تمثل في إعطاء حل مباشر لموضوع النزاع, بل تحديد من خلال قواعد التنازع الاختصاص القضائي والقانوني, الجهة القضائية المختصة, ثم معرفة القواعد المادية المطبقة وهذا ما يعرف بالمنهجية الكلاسيكية او المنهجية الثنائية التقليدية .

يوجد هناك عدة قواعد مادية في القانون الدولي الخاص, قواعد أحادية والقواعد المعروفة باسم قواعد التطبيق الفوري او القواعد المباشرة .

كما أن قواعد تنازع الاختصاص القضائي الدولي تعطي مباشرة الحلول للإشكال المطروح حول معرفة الجهة القضائية المختصة.

لذلك, سوف نبين الخطوات المنهجية التي يجب إتباعها عند تحليل قضية في القانون الدولي الخاص, وفق المراحل التالية:



المرحلة الأولى : معرفة مدى ارتباط الحالة بالقانون الدولي الخاص.

وهذه المرحلة تتطلب التعرف, من خلال وقائع القضية, على العناصر الأجنبية في النزاع او القضية : 

مثال : الموطن, الجنسية, مكان أو محل الالتزام, محل وقوع الفعل الضار أو النافع... الخ.

نعني بذلك اكتشاف كل النقاط التي تتقاطع فيها الأنظمة القانونية او المواضيع القانونية الموجودة في القضية .

وبتحديد هذه العناصر, نستطيع فيما بعد معرفة ما إذا كان الإشكال المطروح في القضية يتعلق بعناصر دولية وبالتالي تكون مرتبطة بقواعد التنازع .



المرحلة الثانية : تحديد الفئة القانونية التي ينتمي إليه الإشكال القانوني المطروح .

يتوجب علينا في هذه المرحلة القيام بعملية تكييف قانوني مسبقا, والتي من خلالها نستطيع تحديد المجال او الإطار الدقيق لربط الإشكال القانوني بالفئات او موضوعات القانون الدولي الخاص, لإمكانية اختيار قواعد التنازع القانوني المراد تطبيقها على موضوع الدعوى او النزاع .

هذه المرحلة جد مهمة, ففي القانون الدولي الخاص, كل إشكال قانوني يتطلب تكييف قانوني مسبق.

في الواقع تتم هذه العملية عبر مرحلتين :

1 – حصر الإشكال القانوني المطروح في القانون الداخلي للدولة .

2 – تحديد الفئة القانونية التي يمكن ربط الإشكال القانوني بها: ( الأحوال الشخصية, موضوع العقد, شكل العقد, الوقائع القانونية, ... الخ ) .

مثال: زيد ذهب لاستشارة المحامي لأنه يريد وضع حد للرابطة الزوجية مع زوجته.

ففي القانون الداخلي نكيف ذلك على أساس انه طلب او دعوى الطلاق بمفهومها الضيق, بينما في القانون الدولي الخاص فهذه الدعوى مرتبطة بفئة او موضوع الأحوال الشخصية بمفهومها الواسع .




المرحلة الثالثة : تحديد من هي الجهة القضائية المختصة.

هذه المرحلة تخص حل إشكالية تنازع الاختصاص القضائي. فكل دولة تحدد اختصاص

محاكمها, ولذلك فقواعد تنازع الاختصاص القضائي هي قواعد أحادية الجانب.

إذا أخذنا مثال على ذلك, زيد من جنسية سعودية وزوجته ليلى متوطنة بسوريا.

فهنا نطرح التساؤل التالي لمعرفة ما هي الجهة القضائية المختصة بالنظر في النزاع, هل هوالقاضي السعودي أي المحكمة السعودية, طبقا لقواعد الاختصاص القضائي السعودية,أم القاضي السوري أي المحكمة السورية بحكم قواعد الاختصاص القضائي السورية ؟؟

لا يمكن بأية حال من الأحوال أن يكون اختصاص المحكمة السعودية مؤسسا على القواعد السورية للاختصاص او المتعلقة بالاختصاص القضائي الدولي .

إن التأكيد على ما يتعلق بقواعد الاختصاص القضائي بكونها قواعد أحادية الجانب, تكون في هذه المرحلة واضحة المعالم، وهذا طبقا لمعايير داخلية جددها المشرع الوطني.

لكن القواعد التي يكون مصدرها اتفاقية دولية, تقضي بتخطي مسالة السيادة الوطنية التي تتمتع بها الدولة لإعمال وتطبيق قواعد أو نصوص الاتفاقية او المعاهدة لأنها في الواقع قواعد ثنائية لا أحادية الجانب أي تطبيقها مستند إلى رغبة وإرادة الدولتان أو الدول الموقعة على هذه الاتفاقية .

لذلك فالقواعد الموضوعة من طرف المشرع الوطني لمعرفة هل القاضي السعودي مختص بالنظر في النزاع الذي تتضمنه القضية, نرجع إلى القواعد التي وضعها والتي تحدد الاختصاص القضائي الدولي للمحاكم السعودية. (المواد من 24 إلى 30 من نظام المرافعات الشرعية السعودي).

تنبيه : 

قبل الأخذ بالقواعد الموضوعة من طرف النظام السعودي والمتعلقة بتحديد اختصاص المحاكم السعودية بالنظر في المنازعات ذات العنصر الأجنبي, يعد لازما البحث عن ما إذا كانت هناك اتفاقية دولية متضمنة لقواعد الاختصاص القضائي الدولي والتي تكون السعودية قد وقعت وصادقت عليها كما هو الحال بالنسبة للاتفاقية العربية للتعاون القضائي في إطار جامعة الدول العربية.

ملاحظة هامة: 

إذا كانت الدولة قد وقعت وصادقت على اتفاقية دولية في مجال معين كالتعاون القضائي الموحدة لقواعد الاختصاص القضائي الدولي, وتعترف بأولوية وأسبقية الاتفاقية على القوانين الداخلية ( انظر موضوع تعارض الاتفاقية مع تشريع سابق وتعارض الاتفاقية مع تشريع لاحق المفصل في موضوع المصادر الدولية للقانون الدولي الخاص), فانه يتوجب علينا مراعاة الترتيب التالي :

أ – هل يوجد قاعدة دولية او اتفاقية تستوجب التطبيق الفوري او المباشر(القواعد المباشرة) ؟ 

يجب دائما البحث في هذه الحالة ما إذا كانت هناك اتفاقية دولية تتضمن قواعد مباشرة تحل إشكالية تنازع الاختصاص القضائي للاستناد إليها وتطبيقها في النزاع او الإشكال المطروح.

يجب كذلك التأكد من تاريخ الاتفاقية وهذا لمعرفة ما إذا كانت الاتفاقية سابقة او لاحقة لرفع الدعوى, أي معرفة من خلال وقائع القضية تاريخ رفع الدعوى وبالتالي تحديد ما إذا كان سابقا او لاحقا لتاريخ دخول الاتفاقية حيز التنفيذ .

ففي حالة رفع الدعوى قبل دخول الاتفاقية حيز التنفيذ, فلا مجال للجوء إلى إعمال و تطبيق نصوص الاتفاقية خاصة في حالة نصها صراحة بعدم تطبيقها بأثر رجعي . 

أما إذا كان تاريخ رفع الدعوى لاحقا لتاريخ الاتفاقية, فهنا يستوجب علينا اللجوء إلى نصوص الاتفاقية لتطبيقها اعتبارا لقوة نفاذها وأسبقيتها على القوانين الداخلية.

والجدير بالذكر, لابد من مراعاة شروط تطبيق نصوص او قواعد الاتفاقية ومدى ارتباط الدعوى بهذه الشروط : موطن المدعى عليه, جنسية المدعى عليه, محل نشأة وتنفيذ الالتزام, محل وقوع الفعل الضار,...الخ .

ب – قواعد القانون الداخلي: في غياب اتفاقية دولية, نستند إلى قواعد تنازع الاختصاص الموضوعة من طرف المشرع الوطني لتطبيقها ولمعرفة الجهة القضائية المختصة بالنظر في النزاع المطروح.

وفي الأخير, ننوه بان الإجراءات القضائية تخضع لقانون دولة القاضي المرفوع أمامه الدعوى.

المرحلة الرابعة: معرفة القانون الواجب التطبيق.

ينبغي هنا حل إشكالية تنازع القوانين, أي بعد تحديد القاضي المختص بالنظر في النزاع, يتوقف علينا معرفة القانون الواجب تطبيقه على الدعوى المعروضة.

مما لاشك فيه, إن القاضي في هذه الحالة يلجا إلى قواعده الإسنادية أي قواعد تنازع القوانين في مجال القانون الدولي الخاص.

ويستلزم على القاضي إتباع الخطوات المشروحة أنفا الخاصة بتطبيق قواعد تنازع الاختصاص القضائي الدولي .

أما فيما يخص التساؤل حول ما إذا كان القاضي سيطبق قاعدة تنازع القوانين المنصوص عليها في قانونه الداخلي والتي تعتبر قواعد غير مباشرة أي لا تفصل في النزاع مباشرة بل تحدد القانون الواجب التطبيق على موضوع الدعوى, سواء أكان القانون الوطني او القانون الأجنبي التي تشير إليه قاعدة الإسناد .

ملاحظة هامة: 

على خلاف ما رأينا سابقا فيما يخص قواعد تنازع الاختصاص القضائي التي نظمها ضمن نظام المرافعات الشرعية, فإن النظام القانوني السعودي يخلو من قواعد تنازع القوانين.

وعليه إذا ثبت اختصاص المحاكم السعودية بالنظر في الدعاوى المرفوعة إليها, فان القاضي السعودي يطبق مباشرة النظام السعودي .




المرحلة الخامسة : تطبيق الحكم الصادر عن المحكمة و إجراءات تطبيقه . 

بعد معرفة الجهة القضائية المختصة بالنظر في النزاع المعروض, معرفة القانون الواجب التطبيق على الدعوى المعروضة وصدور الحكم فيه مما يستدعي ذلك معرفة ماهي إجراءات او كيفية تطبيقه.

مثلا لو صدر حكم قضائي من المحكمة الأردنية ونود تطبيقه في المملكة السعودية, هل سيكون له تنفيذ مباشر في المملكة أم هل سيشترط أن يكون هذا الحكم مستوفيا لشروط حددها المشرع السعودي؟ 

مما لاشك فيه أن المملكة, كباقي دول العالم, تتمتع بالسيادة ونظام قانوني مستقل يستجيب لخصوصيات ومميزات المجتمع السعودي.

و لهذا, فان الحكم الصادر عن جهة قضائية أجنبية تابعة لدولة أجنبية, سوف لن يكون تنفيذه في السعودية بالسهولة التي يمكن أن نتصورها او قياسا للأحكام الصادرة عن مختلف الجهات القضائية الداخلية في الدولة, بل لابد من استيفاء هذا الحكم لعدة شروط حددها المشرع السعودي.

وبما أن المملكة وقعت وصادقت على الاتفاقية العربية للتعاون القضائي في سنة 2000 م, التي ألغت اتفاقية تنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية المبرمة سنة 1952 م, فلقد حددت شروطا نوجزها فيما يلي: 

1 – أن يكون الحكم صادرا من محاكم دولة طرف في الاتفاقية, أو صادرا من جهة إدارية او دينية منحها القانون المحلي اختصاصا بإصدار أحكام او قرارات قضائية.

2 – ثبوت الاختصاص للمحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم أي ثبوت اختصاصها طبقا لقواعد الاختصاص القضائي الدولي المعتمدة في دولة التنفيذ, أو أن الاختصاص منعقد لها وفقا للشروط الواردة في الاتفاقية العربية الموحدة.

3 – التأكد من سلامة الإجراءات وكفالة حق المحكوم عليه.

4 – التأكد من أن الحكم حاز حجية الأمر المقضي به أي أصبح نهائيا وكونه قد استنفذ جميع طرق الطعن العادية وغير العادية في الدولة المصدرة للحكم القضائي, أن لا يكون هناك أيضا حكم سابق حائز لقوة الأمر المقضي به في نفس النزاع, وفي الأخير أن لا تكون القضية نفسها منظورة أمام إحدى محاكم الدولة المطلوب منها التنفيذ.

5 – أن لا يكون مخالفا لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.

ففي حالة استيفاء الحكم الصادر عن المحكمة الأردنية لهذه الشروط, فانه يكون في هذه الحالة قابلا للتنفيذ في المملكة العربية السعودية.*

----------


## abdou_54

*السلام**           عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*شكـرا جزيلا على المـــوضوع الــرائع و المميز*
*تحيتــي*

----------

